# Juno Awards



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Anyone catch the Juno Awards last night? Apart from the awards themselves, I though it was a pretty good show and some great acts. But the band that blew me away was someone I'd never heard of before, *DJ Champion*. These guys (and girl) really rocked - I might actually go out and buy thier album! Any other opinions?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

We still do good music in Québec !  But if you really want to see how great they are go to see them in show ! It's awsome ! Champion's a great music master ! He mix everything live and he gaves all directions to the musicians during the play ! It's crazy how he deals with everything ! I see him two times last year and it's always a nice show ! Don't know about your situation but if you can bring a girl overthere, there a lot of sexual energy in his music! 

:rockon2:


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I concurr thats why I put _"Apart from the awards themselves.."_ I didn't want to cast dispersions on anyones taste in music.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

jroberts said:


> A little too much Nelly Furtado for my tastes.


Exactly. They might as well have called it "the Nelly Show". Let me see, hosting (badly), performing (mediocre-ly), and then winning most of the awards. That high-wire debacle at the beginning was downright embarassing. She has no personality to do that kind of hosting gig, and to be honest I don't care for her music at all. Her first album was OK (if not a bit overplayed), but she hasn't done anything even close to that since.

DJ Champion was way cool. K-os was OK, but that is by no means his best song.

-Pete


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

jroberts said:


> I wouldn't begrudge her the awards. It was the awards + hosting + performance + skits that I had an issue with. I couldn't care less who it actually was - that was just too much of _any_ one person. They shouldn't have artists who are the odds on favorites to win a bunch of awards also host the show.
> 
> Has Jann Arden ever hosted? She'd be good. I'm not a huge fan of her music, but she's freakin' hilarious.


Jann Arden hosted the Juno's when they were in Hamilton acouple of years ago - absolutely hilarious.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Regarding "the Nelly Show" you can pretty pretty much sure that once an artist gets international attention, they are going to clean up at the Junos. Which is sad. It's a shame that international attention is the only thing that makes a Canadian artist worthwhile. It's the same reason they have her hosting as well, purely for a ratings grab. It doesn't matter she is probably the most uninteresting person to watch.

Did anyone see her 'acting' on CSI New York?

I love that DJ Champion single. I kept hearing it at the gym, where I rarely hear music I like, and it took me awhile to learn what it was. I was watching some show the other day and he was on talking about his musical tastes and how he tries to combine them. He seemed like a cool guy.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

I'd never heard of DJ Champion before either but was mucho impressed! What a voice! What a song! Great!

Nelly Furtado was awful, IMO. I don't understand why she was given the honor of hosting Canada's most prominent musical event? There are so many others who deserve that honor.... Gord Downey, Jim Cuddy, Randy Bachman, etc etc.

Glad Bob Rock got his award.... well deserved.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Gilliangirl said:


> Glad Bob Rock got his award.... well deserved.


What did he get?


----------



## Short Circuit (Mar 25, 2007)

The only part I watched was the 12 year old playing guitar and I really enjoyed that. My wife who watched the whole thing said he was the best part. 
She got sick of Nelly this and Nelly that.:zzz: 

Mark


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

"What did he get?"


He was inducted into the Canadian Music Hall of Fame. More of a recognition, I suppose.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2007)

Gilliangirl said:


> Glad Bob Rock got his award.... well deserved.


Downie's induction speech for him was amazing. I tuned out after that. That was the pinnacle.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Juno's*

I cant believe the Juno's were almost not going to be live on CTV because of a two hour episode reality show............that was until the music industry starting raising heck. Whats wrong with this picture?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Downie's induction speech for him was amazing. I tuned out after that. That was the pinnacle.


...same here. i hate to be negative, but "the nelly furtado show" was beyond pathetic.

-dh


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Gilliangirl said:


> "What did he get?"
> 
> 
> He was inducted into the Canadian Music Hall of Fame. More of a recognition, I suppose.


Good to hear!

Did he produce some of Tragically's albums, thus Gord inducting him?


Does anyone remember Rockhead? I loved that stuff back in my hair metal days.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

World container, yeah i'm pretty sure.

Nelly was terrible, but my sister over my shoulder disagrees. 
Nelly furtado proves that to make it big in the pop music scene you have to whore yourself out. Her second album was more, I don't know the word for it, and it barely sold. Then she pops "Loose" Out, referring to something thats a little too obvious. 1st single promiscuous?


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

I didn't even know the Junos were on until I stumbled on them....seems like they're just getting worse. having the host win 5 awards seems a bit much (especially since the record isn't that great). they have too many dumb skits and performances. put some of those untelevised awards back in there or do something a bit more interesting than a nelly medley.

in the media people were talking about k-os' kiss off to the junos in changing the lyrics to the song to "this show is propaganda" but really, is it anything we don't know already?

people liked dj champion? wow...I found it incredibly boring and monotonous. nice riff and all but come on.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

I missed the show, but I was wondering what you guys thought of the stage and set design. As many of you know Faracaster designs these sets for the Juno awards.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Would you believe that Miss Marple Mystery on CBC had more viewers than the Junos? HAHAHAHAHA!

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20070404.wxnote04-2/BNStory/Entertainment/home

K-OS was pathetic. He didn't win so he sang in his performance: "This show is propaganda". This just reaffirms what I had read about him - that he's a huge egomaniac and a major dick. Talk about sour grapes.

Nelly was funny. Damn, is she hot!

As for the Hip and Bob Rock. I listened to their new album "World Container" which was produced by Rock. It's their best since Phantom Power. It's pretty obvious that having a "hands-on" producer like Rock really helps Gord Downie. His vocals actually have some melodies - it's not just random yodeling (see: In Between Evolution).


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

lolligagger said:


> I missed the show, but I was wondering what you guys thought of the stage and set design. As many of you know Faracaster designs these sets for the Juno awards.


I thought that the set looked great, but have to agree with the other posts that Furtado was a lousy host...just doesn't come across as being funny or all that sharp.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> K-OS was pathetic. He didn't win so he sang in his performance: "This show is propaganda". This just reaffirms what I had read about him - that he's a huge egomaniac and a major dick. Talk about sour grapes.


Yeah, that guy's self righteousness is quite annoying. He knows how the system works. Everyone in the music business does. But he tries to pass it off as artistic integrity and ends up looking like a whiny kid. Lots of very talented people don't win awards, so he should count himself in good company. I mean, if he was such a creative genius that's all about the music he really shouldn't give a shit about winning awards. But he seems obsessed about it and that's where the contradiction becomes so obvious.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

The popular music consumers these days are, in my opinion, teenage girls from age 12-28, and their intrests reflect into what is popular these days, and therefore it gets played on the radio, and therefore it wins awards.

I much prefer watching the East Coast Music Awards, as their aren't that many pop musicicians from around here, it's more little known stuff that gets on air, and that's generally what I prefer to hear.

my two cents.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Luke98 said:


> I much prefer watching the East Coast Music Awards, as their aren't that many pop musicicians from around here, it's more little known stuff that gets on air, and that's generally what I prefer to hear.
> 
> my two cents.


Where all the awards go to Sloan, Joel Plaskett, somebody with the last name "Rankin", or Rita McNeil.


----------

